# Dauset Trails   (photo heavy )



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 29, 2012)

Took the grand babys to the trails 

The first photo my wife took ,These were the only Non-captive wlid Animals




07 28 12_2242_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr





07 28 12_2270_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr





07 28 12_2265_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr





07 28 12_2249_edited-1-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr






07 28 12_2236_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




07 28 12_2170_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr





07 28 12_2159_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr






07 28 12_2156_edited-1-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr






07 28 12_2182_edited-2 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr






07 28 12_2164_edited-3 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## cornpile (Jul 29, 2012)

Those are some fantastic photos,all of them.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2012)

Great photos! I love...love...love the last 3!!! Especially the last one! Beautiful!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 29, 2012)

cornpile said:


> Those are some fantastic photos,all of them.


Thank you Sir ! But the first one only has two subjects worth looking at . LOL


Crickett said:


> Great photos! I love...love...love the last 3!!! Especially the last one! Beautiful!



 Thanks Crickett , I tried to save the best for last ,Glad you like it .


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2012)

You got some GREAT shots!  And as much as I like critter shots and as beautiful as the lilies are, that first shot is still my favorite!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 30, 2012)

rip18 said:


> You got some GREAT shots!  And as much as I like critter shots and as beautiful as the lilies are, that first shot is still my favorite!



Thanks very much for that Rip. In front of the camera is not part of my comfort zone ,lol , But seeing as I would not be able to meet everyone at this years "GON Bash " I thought I could at least give everyone an Idea of who they'er talking to . Like any Grand-pa , I like taking and sharing photos of the Grand babes !


----------



## Hoss (Jul 30, 2012)

Good to see you had those wild animals under control in that first shot.  They can get into some mischief when they're that size.  

Wonderful shots and I can't argue that you saved the best for last.

Hoss


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 30, 2012)

Hoss said:


> Good to see you had those wild animals under control in that first shot.  They can get into some mischief when they're that size.
> 
> Wonderful shots and I can't argue that you saved the best for last.
> 
> Hoss



Hehe , Yes those two are ALL BOY !!! Thank You for your comments ,Hoss !


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 30, 2012)

Good looking little guys in that first pic!  Gotta love them grandbabies!  Nothing quite like 'em!  Excellent series Mr.C!


----------



## quinn (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow diddle nice shots!it's nice to put a face to the name.....i think i want to wait a while for i gets any grand babies!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 30, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Good looking little guys in that first pic!  Gotta love them grandbabies!  Nothing quite like 'em!  Excellent series Mr.C!


Agreed ,nothing like grand kids. In two weeks I'm taking them to PCB for a week...garrenteed F U N 


quinn said:


> Wow diddle nice shots!it's nice to put a face to the name.....i think i want to wait a while for i gets any grand babies!



Quinn ,you don't get to choose when the grands come along , lol


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Crickett I x3 Your remark all of them are good but that last one sticks out like a sore thumb.!!!!!! beautiful...


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 31, 2012)

AND them are some fantastic looking boys You got there, I know Your proud that''s an automatic. thanks for sharing.!!!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Jul 31, 2012)

All great shots! I love the otter!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 31, 2012)

laskerknight said:


> AND them are some fantastic looking boys You got there, I know Your proud that''s an automatic. thanks for sharing.!!!


Thank you  ,and yes ,very proud grandpa 


jeeplvr18 said:


> All great shots! I love the otter!



Thank you too Jeeplvr


----------



## quinn (Jul 31, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper;
Quinn  said:
			
		

> You don't?I didn't get to pick when the kids did either,I don't get to do nothing!


----------

